#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Новая версия сайта Иволгинского дацана

## Чингис

Новая версия сайта Иволгинского дацана:
http://www.datsan.narod.ru

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Интересно, не увидел там раздела - Учение.

Но зато увидел - заказать молебен (при том бабки платить надо).

----------


## Aufschnaiter

А мне фотогалерея понравилась : )

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Разъясните, в чем смысл "новой версии" если у Иволгинского дацана есть свой сайт. 
[url]http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/[/url
...и кстати присутствует раздел Учение

----------


## Бхусуку

> Разъясните, в чем смысл "новой версии" если у Иволгинского дацана есть свой сайт. 
> [url]http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/[/url
> ...и кстати присутствует раздел Учение


На новом сайте есть расписание молебнов, а на старом я не нашёл.  :Wink: 

А ещё на новом сайте написано, что "Иволгинский дацан - центр буддизма России". О как!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А ещё на новом сайте написано, что "Иволгинский дацан - центр буддизма России". О как!


Гыыы.... может оно и так

----------

